# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Νέες φωτογραφίες Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανού!!

## Kaskani Konstantina

ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟΣ

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

:03. Bowdown:

----------


## KATERINI 144

που ειναι?!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> που ειναι?!


 
ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΙ σας έφτιαξα???

----------


## KATERINI 144

πάντα μας φτιάχνεις  :01. Cool:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> πάντα μας φτιάχνεις


Παλιόπαιδο!!! Αυτη η φωτο σου στο avatar εξιτάρει πολυ!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Μαζί με Silvio Samuel ε;Ωραία φωτο Κωνσταντίνα , ευχαριστούμε !!

----------


## Muscleboss

thanks!!  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

MB

----------


## billys15

Ευχαριστουμε Κωνσταντινα! Κορυφη η φωτο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## peris

πολυ καλη φοτο ευχαριστουμε κωνσατντινα απλα φοβερος ο κεφαλιανος :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Akis85

Κωνσταντίνα πού είναι η φώτο; ξέρεις; Αυστραλία;
Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπραβο κωσταντινα σούπερ η φωτο και απαιχτος ο μιχάλης ! αλλα έδειξες πάλι το δημοσιογραφικό σου ταλέντο!! :01. Cool:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Κωνσταντίνα πού είναι η φώτο; ξέρεις; Αυστραλία;
> Ευχαριστούμε!!!


Ναι Ακη ειναι στην Αυστραλία η φωτο

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> μπραβο κωσταντινα σούπερ η φωτο και απαιχτος ο μιχάλης ! αλλα έδειξες πάλι το δημοσιογραφικό σου ταλέντο!!


Και ΄γω τρελάθηκα οταν την είδα, βλέπω μην. στο κινητό μου ανοίγω κ βλέπω φωτο με ΜΙΧΑΛΗ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## billys15

Και βλεπω οτι μπορει να τον εχει τον Samuel! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Sourlas

Paparazzi !!!!!

Μπράβο Μπραβό πάντα τέτοιες επιτυχίες στο σίτε  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

παρτε μια ακομα new photo απο Κασκανη-παπαρατσι!!!

----------


## XtremeHardCore

Αχ αυτοι οι μαυροι και ο %%$^# γενετικος κωδικας!!!
Κανουν μυες για πλακα...
Αλλα κ παλι τον Μιχαλη δεν τον φτανουν!!!

Τεζα η μηχανη  :01. Razz:

----------


## kefalianos

> Αχ αυτοι οι μαυροι και ο %%$^# γενετικος κωδικας!!!
> Κανουν μυες για πλακα...
> Αλλα κ παλι τον Μιχαλη δεν τον φτανουν!!!
> 
> Τεζα η μηχανη


παιδι μου,αυτοι ειναι οι ασπροι!!!!!

----------


## stelios30

ενα εχω να πω ΟΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ
ΜΙΚΕ ΕΛ ΤΟΡΟ !!!!

----------


## billys15

Καλα ο Rusty σαν να ειναι στην Zane εποχη! Ωραια την πετυχαινει την σταση! Που παει ομως με τα ποδαρακια του...?

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

the hummer and the huge!!

----------


## Muscleboss

κωνσταντίνα έγραψες!!!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

ευχαριστούμε!!

ΜΒ

----------


## ovelix

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:   :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν μπορω να ξεχωρίσω τι είναι πιο τεραστιο ,το Hammer ή το σώμα του Μιχάλη !! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Μιχαλης πολύ προβαρει το Hammer το οποίο δίνεται ως γνωστον δωρο στο Mr Olympia.... :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## billys15

Καλα ο δικεφαλος του ειναι υπερβολικα σχηματισμενος και αναπτυγμενος! :03. Clap:  
Ο μυς αναμεσα σε δικεφαλο και τρικεφαλο λεγεται κοντος βραχιονιος? :01. Confused:

----------


## Muscleboss

δε ξέρω αν θα καταφέρι να το πάρει το hummer, αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι του πάει!! :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδια αυτες οι φωτο είναι όλα τα λεφτα πολύ καλός και φαίνετε το επίπεδό του επαγγελματίας πραγματικα με σοβαρες προυποθεσεις για διεκδίκηση πρωτιάς :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Βάζω παρακάτω φωτογραφίες του Μιχάλη που μου έδωσε ο καλός μου φίλος, πρωταθλητής και συνεργάτης της σελίδας μας *Φώτης Γιγκλάς*.

Απολάυστε Κεφαλιανό :03. Bowdown: 

Φωτογραφίες πριν παίξει φέτος στη γερμανία








Στις αρχές μαρτίου, πρίν το Arnold και τον αγώνα της Αυστραλίας που του έδωσε την πρόκριση για το ολυμπια.






_Ο Μιχάλης πριν λίγες μέρες με την πρόσκληση του MR OLYMPIA στα χέρια:_

----------


## Polyneikos

Κο - μμα - τια !! Αυτη η φωτογραφία με το βιβλιό Mr Olympia αποδείχθηκε προφητικη !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## thegravijia

παιζει να βρουμε κανενα VIDEO να προπονητε ο κεφαλιανος?

----------


## Muscleboss

> Κο - μμα - τια !! Αυτη η φωτογραφία με το βιβλιό Mr Olympia αποδείχθηκε προφητικη !!


κώστα δεν είναι βιβλίο... είναι η πρόσκληση που συμπλήρωσε ο μιχάλης και έστειλε στην αμερική για να επισημοποιήσει τη συμμετοχή του στο μεγαλύτερο αγω΄να του κόσμου...

ΜΒ

----------


## kefalianos

> ^ ακριβώς Ελένη.
> 
> ---
> 
> Βάζω παρακάτω φωτογραφίες του Μιχάλη που μου έδωσε ο καλός μου φίλος, πρωταθλητής και συνεργάτης της σελίδας μας *Φώτης Γικλάς*.


Ο Φωτης, ο μελοντικος κουμπαρος????
Μπραβο!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> κώστα δεν είναι βιβλίο... είναι η πρόσκληση που συμπλήρωσε ο μιχάλης και έστειλε στην αμερική για να επισημοποιήσει τη συμμετοχή του στο μεγαλύτερο αγω΄να του κόσμου...
> 
> ΜΒ


Aααα  :01. Embarassed:   Ok !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## the_big_litho

Εκπληκτικες φωτογραφιες, πολλα μπραβο, το παμε το λεμε και το ξαναλεμε, ευχαριστουμε Μιχαλη μας κανεις υπερηφανους....

----------


## kefalianos

> παιζει να βρουμε κανενα VIDEO να προπονητε ο κεφαλιανος?


Εχω και αυτο! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Ακριβώς  :03. Thumb up:  ... με το φώτη είμαστε φίλοι εδώ και 10 χρόνια...

Στη παρακάτω φωτογραφία Ο μιχαλης στην παραλία με το μελλονικό κουμπάρο του Φώτη. και μια με τον Δαυίδ Μπαλάσσα οι 3 τους πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## kefalianos

> Eλένη μην σου πω ότι το προκαλει κιόλας !!Να τον ρωτησει κ από κοντα όλες του τις απορίες !!


Προχθες με ζαλισε, Δες στο "συνεντευξη κεφαλιανος" το τι με ρωτουσε!!!

----------


## thegravijia

> Εχω και αυτο!


μπορεις να το ανεβασεις στο youtube?

----------


## kefalianos

> ^ Ακριβώς  ... με το φώτη είμαστε φίλοι εδώ και 10 χρόνια...


Απο τα καλυτερα παιδια,δεν κουμπαριαζει ο Μιχαλης με οπιον να'νε.
Και η κουμπαρα,Βασω ειναι μια κουκλαρα!

----------


## thegravijia

> Προχθες με ζαλισε, Δες στο "συνεντευξη κεφαλιανος" το τι με ρωτουσε!!!


 




> Δεν με πριζεις.αμα ξερω θα πω.


 :01. Unsure:

----------


## kefalianos

> μπορεις να το ανεβασεις στο youtube?


Το δοκιμασα παλια,ειναι πολυ μεγαλο,κατι θα κανονισουμε, να γεινεις και εσυ' Just like Mike'

----------


## kefalianos

> 


Παλιοπαιδο!!!! :08. Toast: 

Με επιασες :01. Embarassed:  :01. Embarassed:

----------


## thegravijia

_***edit MB: μην επιμενεις αν μπορεί η ελένη θα το κάνει. μη χαλάμε το τοπικ τζάμπα._

----------


## mantus3

> Το δοκιμασα παλια,ειναι πολυ μεγαλο,κατι θα κανονισουμε, να γεινεις και εσυ' Just like Mike'


μην το γελας... μερικες φορες το να θελεις να γινεις σαν καποιον ειναι η καλητερη εμπνευση.. θυμαμαι τελοι 2005, ειχα δει/παρατηρισει πρωτη φορα εναν τιπακο σωστο θυριο.. εκτως απο την τρελη του μαζα (καλα εμενα τοτε οπως κ να ηταν τρελη θα μου φενοταν η μαζα ενως ατομου που μου ριχνει 2 κεφαλια), μου ειχε κανει εντιποση το οτι δεν σαχλαμαριζε απο εδω κ απο εκει αλλα εκανε προπονιση.. ειναι αυτο που λεμε, αμα εχεις καλες εικωνες/εντιποσεις απο καποιον τοτε προσπαθεις να του μιασεις.. δυστοιχως πρεπει να ειχε καποιους τραυματισμους κ εμεινε στασιμος για μεγαλο διαστιμα (ειναι κ καμια 40αρια στο χαλαρο τωρα) αλλα ακομα οταν τον βλεπω τωρα, μου προκαλει δεος μονο κ μονο με την συμπεριφορα του.. τι θελω να πω, αυτο που μας λιπει πλεον δεν ειναι ουτε προγραματα ουτε συμβουλες διατροφης, αυτα αμα θες κ εχεις κ λιγη ορεξη παραπανω τα βρησκεις, αυτο που μας λιπει ειναι σωστες εικονες σωστον ανθρωπον, για αυτο πιστεβω κ ο 
*thegravijia* εχει φαει τετοιο κολιμα... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> 


Εσυ εισαι ικανος να πας στην Κω να τρεχεις τον Μιχάλη απο πισω κ να τον τρελανεις!! Το νησι αυτο ειναι απαγορευμενο για σενα χαχα!!!εχεις μεγαλη τρελα ρε Thegravigia αλλα μου αρεσει που εισαι τοσο πορωμενος!! αλλα εχω κ μια απορια ολα αυτα που ρωτας αν τα κανεις πραξη!!Μην μου απαντας εδω για να μην συζηταμε στο τοπικ του Μιχαλη!!

----------


## kefalianos

Αυτες ειναι απο το Συδνει, μετα απο το Αυστραλεζικο Grand Prix

----------


## Exci

Oφθαλμολουτρο  :02. Smile:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

ΠΩΠΩ!!!!!!! Ελενακι μας εφτιαξες!! καλά οι ΩΡΑΙΟΤΕΡΕΣ!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: δυο λογια απο τον Μιχαλη στο φόρουμ περιμενω !!!!πεστου

----------


## kefalianos

> ΠΩΠΩ!!!!!!! Ελενακι μας εφτιαξες!! καλά οι ΩΡΑΙΟΤΕΡΕΣ!!δυο λογια απο τον Μιχαλη στο φόρουμ περιμενω !!!!πεστου


Τωρα κοιματε, μολις εχει ωρα, θα του το πω, ομος.

----------


## RUHL

> Βάζω παρακάτω φωτογραφίες του Μιχάλη που μου έδωσε ο καλός μου φίλος, πρωταθλητής και συνεργάτης της σελίδας μας *Φώτης Γικλάς*.
> 
> Απολάυστε Κεφαλιανό
> 
> Φωτογραφίες πριν παίξει φέτος στη γερμανία


F@CK holy sh1t #*@!(@*@&@*)(@#&@!B@




Ωραιος αν αποχτησει αυτη την πληροτητα και απο μπροστα και κατω στα ποδια=πησω πολυ καλα θα τα παει

----------


## vagg

πωπω αρρωστησαμε :05. Weights: 

και οι κοιλιακοι του μεγαλα κομματια οχι αστεια :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
σας βλεπω να ψαχνετε σχολεια για τα παιδια στο america,ekei ανηκει ο ανθρωπος

----------


## billys15

> 


Φαινεται πολυ καλα η φοβερη πυκνοτητα στην πλατη του.


Επισης εχω ενα κολλημα,μ'αρεσουν πολυ οι φωτογραφιες τεραστιων με ρουχα.Μαλλον επειδη τοτε φαινεται ακομα περισσοτερο ο ογκος τους :01. Smile: 



> _Ο Μιχάλης πριν λίγες μέρες με την πρόσκληση του MR OLYMPIA στα χέρια:_

----------


## KATERINI 144

ο άνθρωπος ειναι τεράστιος (και οχι μονο σε διαστάσεις) τη να λέμε τωρα  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ο άνθρωπος ειναι τεράστιος (και οχι μονο σε διαστάσεις) τη να λέμε τωρα


από τις ωραιότερες φώτο του μιχάλη τι να λέμε δεν είναι τυχαίο που βρίσκετε εκεί και αυτό είναι μόνο η αρχή , τώρα εύχομαι όλα να του πάν τέλεια και να πετύχει το καλύτερο δυνατόν και αγωνιστικά αλλά και επαγγελματικά δεν του λείπει τίποτε πλέον. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

απο το bodybuilding.com 

*Mike Kefalianos*   

Michael walked out like he meant business and certainly looked the goods in his first Pro show. He hit some very nice lunging poses and fired the local crowd up by hitting Most Muscular pose after Most Muscular pose. Michael's muscles are thick and round and he looked fantastic tonight. He has four kids and a wife and only recently was driving cabs in Greece for a living. Well done Michael, you've come a long way mate. 

 
 Click Image To Enlarge.
*Mike Kefalianos At The 2009 Aussie GP.*

----------


## KATERINI 144

και εδω ολες οι φωτο

http://contest.bodybuilding.com/bio/114292/


 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καταπληκτικος !!Thanx Kατερινη !!όπως βλέπετε ο Μιχαλης καθιερωνεται σιγα σιγα !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vagg

φανταστικος!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδιά μ αρέσει πολύ η πλάτη του μιχάλη , που έχει χοντρα κομμάτια και είναι γεμάτη απο χαμηλά μου θυμίζει  φράνκο κολούμπο. 

αλλα και γενικά όλος είναι τέλειος με όγκο και ποιότητα. :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

o μιχαλης κεφαλιανός σε μια από τις λίγες στιγμές χαλάρωσης που απολαμβάνει... στην παραλία με την οικογένειά του και τους φίλους του...

για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν, ο μιχάλης φοράει το αγωνιστικό μαγίο, γιατί σαν επαγγελματίας ενδιαφέρεται πολύ για το μαυρισμά του και δεν ειναι καλό να φορέσει φαρδυά ή μεγάλα μαγιό γιατί θα του κάνουν σταμπες στο σωμα και όπως καταλάβαίνετε δεν είναι ωραίο στη σκηνη...

 :05. Biceps:

----------


## billys15

Απλη αλλα και hardcore φωτογραφια  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Γεια σου ρε Πανο με τις φωτό σου!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Πολύ καλος ο Μιχαλης,να είναι καλα κ να ξεκουραζεται καποιες στιγμες γιατι  τωρα λογικα  θα είναι σε προετοιμασια για το New York Pro.

----------


## KATERINI 144

οκ αλλά μας χαλάει την πιάτσα, εμείς δεν πήγαμε να σταθούμε δίπλα του στη σκηνή, αυτός τη δουλεια εχει στην παραλια, δεν παιζει δικαια ο big mike  :01. Sneaky:  :01. Sneaky: 

 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 





ωραια φωτο πανο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## kefalianos

[QUOTE=KATERINI 144;72339]οκ αλλά μας χαλάει την πιάτσα, εμείς δεν πήγαμε να σταθούμε δίπλα του στη σκηνή, αυτός τη δουλεια εχει στην παραλια, δεν παιζει δικαια ο big mike  :01. Sneaky:  :01. Sneaky: 
Ξερεις πως ειναι να πας παραλια,και να εχεις ολες τις ξενες να ερχουνται να λενε "one photo please" και να  μου λενε οι γκομενες να την βραλω την φοτογραφια εγω!!!???
Μονο την Κυριακη παω παραλια,φανταζεσε τι γινεται τις μερες που δεν παω!!!???

----------


## the_big_litho

Χαχαχαχα, τι να κανουμε ο mike πλεον ειναι star και ολα αυτα ειναι επακολουθο.
Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο που ο ανθρωπος που εχει διπλα του τον στηριζει 100%...

Μπραβο και στους 2 σας :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kefalianos

> Χαχαχαχα, τι να κανουμε ο mike πλεον ειναι star και ολα αυτα ειναι επακολουθο.
> Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο που ο ανθρωπος που εχει διπλα του τον στηριζει 100%...
> 
> Μπραβο και στους 2 σας


Τον στηριζω και το παραπανω,Λεει και ο ιδιος"αμα ηταν αλλη,Θα ειχε κοψει πριν χρονια"
Τα νευρα, τα φαγιτα,τα κοριτσια, ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ!!! Τι να κανω, θελω και εγω την δοξα!
Αυτη η φοτο ειναι απο το Συδνει,

----------


## ANNA VANDEVA

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Μπράβο Μιχάλη, οι φωτογραφίες είναι μοναδικές!!!

 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Δεν έχω λόγια!!  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Ό,τι και να πω είναι περιτό!!

Οι φωτογραφίες μιλάνε από μόνες τους  :05. Weights:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## KATERINI 144

[QUOTE=kefalianos;72431]


> οκ αλλά μας χαλάει την πιάτσα, εμείς δεν πήγαμε να σταθούμε δίπλα του στη σκηνή, αυτός τη δουλεια εχει στην παραλια, δεν παιζει δικαια ο big mike 
> Ξερεις πως ειναι να πας παραλια,και να εχεις ολες τις ξενες να ερχουνται να λενε "one photo please" και να  μου λενε οι γκομενες να την βραλω την φοτογραφια εγω!!!???
> Μονο την Κυριακη παω παραλια,φανταζεσε τι γινεται τις μερες που δεν παω!!!???


 αν το λεγανε αυτο στη γυναικα μου ετσι θα ημουν τωρα --> 




> Τον στηριζω και το παραπανω,Λεει και ο ιδιος"αμα ηταν αλλη,Θα ειχε κοψει πριν χρονια"
> Τα νευρα, τα φαγιτα,τα κοριτσια, ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ!!! Τι να κανω, θελω και εγω την δοξα!
> Αυτη η φοτο ειναι απο το Συδνει,


αυτές στη φωτο θελουν προσοχή, γυαλιζει το ματι τους  :02. Moderator:  :02. Moderator:

----------


## kefalianos

Τι να κανω? Δεν ζηλευω, ομος, ολλα τα βλεπω,να μην νομιζουν οι γυναικες οτι κοιμαμαι.
Μια φορα πριν χρονια στην παραλια,κατι κοριτσια ηθελαν φοτο, και να ξαπλωσει μαζι τους στης ξαπλωστρες,ειπα οχι,ολοι ορθτια.Μετα απο ωρες πηγαν να των βγαλουν φοτο, (που κοιμοταν με το ποπο εξω) ΚΡΥΦΑ. Πηρα ματι εγω,μονο που ξυλο δεν επαιξα.Ο Μιχαλης δεν πηρε χαμπαρι,οκομα κοιμοταν!!!!!

----------


## RAMBO

αυτη ειναι η αγαπημενη μου φωτο.καταπληκτικο αποτελεσμα ...συνχαρητηρια :01. Wink: 
μακαρι καποτε να το πλησιασω και γω.

----------


## ovelix

δεν ξερω ποια φωτο ειναι καλιτερη ολες ειναι super  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαλα δεν ζητας και πολλά Κωστα !!όντως είναι πολύ καλη φωτο του Μιχάλη !! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Αυτη η φοτο ειναι απο το Συδνει,


Ελένη ξέρεις καλύτερα από εμάς, ότι όσο ψηλά και αν φτάσει ο Μιχάλης, δε σε αλλάζει με καμία... και δεν έχεις λόγο να ζηλέυεις για τίποτε.

Ευχαριστούμε για τη φώτο :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## kefalianos

Αυτη ειναι απο το καλοκαιρι,πολυ μου αρεσει οι κοιλακοι εδω!!!

----------


## kefalianos

> Ελένη ξέρεις καλύτερα από εμάς, ότι όσο ψηλά και αν φτάσει ο Μιχάλης, δε σε αλλάζει με καμία... και δεν έχεις λόγο να ζηλέυεις για τίποτε.
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε για τη φώτο
> 
> ΜΒ


Αυτες δεν θα αντεχαν το μαγηρευμα !!! χα χα χα

----------

